# Food Allergies vs. Intolerance



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Is there a difference? Does itchiness/hives suggest an allergy while diarrhea/vomiting suggests an intolerance?


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I can't answer from a scientific point of view; but from my experience with Khan he had itchiness, yeast gunk in his ears, AND diarrhea all at once. When the culprits were taken away all three problems went away. I do know that if he has anything "foreign" in his diet (too much cheese say while during a training class) the first to be affected is the poop. The cheese is most likely an intolerance, since he could have a little without showing any ill effects. But either way, the effects are undesirable.


----------

